# First official teardown of the new Switch Lite



## Issac (Aug 4, 2019)

The mirrored print makes me uncomfortable....


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2019)

Issac said:


> The mirrored print makes me uncomfortable....



Nintendo does that on all their 'prototype' and 'test' units, so you know it is one, even if the sticker below gets removed from the unit. -- Tough to change the 'mirrored print', if somehow it ends up out there in the public.


----------



## bananapi761 (Aug 4, 2019)

looks like membrane triggers, I would kill for those on joycons.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 4, 2019)

so current switch battery

3.7V
4310mAh
16.0Wh

switch mini

3.8V
3570mAh
13.6Wh

Have to wait to see the "new" revision of the switch to see the battery


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> so current switch battery
> 
> 3.7V
> 4310mAh
> ...



From this article (and FCC filings): https://hothardware.com/news/nintendo-switch-lite-exposed-fcc-teardown





Same battery size as original.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't know if it's because I'm slightly drunk but one of the pictures confuses me as in it looks mirrored. So why is the switch logo back to front but the top left sticker and the one at the bottom middle are both the right way round?


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 175181 I don't know if it's because I'm slightly drunk but one of the pictures confuses me as in it looks mirrored. So why is the switch logo back to front but the top left sticker and the one at the bottom middle are both the right way round?



Nintendo has a habit of doing that with all of their pre-production units in order to be able to easily track/identify them in the wild.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 4, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 175181 I don't know if it's because I'm slightly drunk but one of the pictures confuses me as in it looks mirrored. So why is the switch logo back to front but the top left sticker and the one at the bottom middle are both the right way round?


Already answered:


garyopa said:


> Nintendo does that on all their 'prototype' and 'test' units, so you know it is one, even if the sticker below gets removed from the unit. -- Tough to change the 'mirrored print', if somehow it ends up out there in the public.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2019)

Issac said:


> The mirrored print makes me uncomfortable....


Leonardo DaVinci is rolling in his grave.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 4, 2019)

fuck the fcc
and how is this offical? nintendo didn't tear tis down


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 4, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> From this article (and FCC filings): https://hothardware.com/news/nintendo-switch-lite-exposed-fcc-teardown
> 
> View attachment 175180
> 
> Same battery size as original.


Ah, guess the battery life comes from the newer revision of the X1, shame


----------



## Seriel (Aug 4, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> fuck the fcc
> and how is this offical? nintendo didn't tear tis down



They did though. As far as I understand, this document (source 2) is from Nintendo to the FCC, as a way of showing them what the insides of the device look like.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 4, 2019)

Seriel said:


> They did though. As far as I understand, this document (source 2) is from Nintendo to the FCC, as a way of showing them what the insides of the device look like.


huh
thanks for telling me
i don't have time to read thru pdfs


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 4, 2019)

I like to have one of this so called proto units.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2019)

Not particularly interesting, I'm eagerly awaiting the teardown of the new Switch model though - I want to see that new SOC.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2019)

*cough* Switch Lite *cough*


----------



## Valery0p (Aug 4, 2019)

If a new RCM bug is ever found, I think We'll need an hardmod to enable it?
But then, how are they supposed to use it for repair?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> If a new RCM bug is ever found, I think We'll need an hardmod to enable it?
> But then, how are they supposed to use it for repair?


Trust me that another RCM bug (that would allow custom bin to be loaded) will never exist. And yes, we would need some sort of hardmod.
I have no idea how are these 2 things connected.


----------



## Valery0p (Aug 4, 2019)

Imho there are other bugs waiting to be put to use (remember  the end of this?), but probably we won't see them until the end of production.
And if we really need an hardmod to enter ReCoveryMode I don't understand how they are supposed to repair the software-bricked units without extracting the Nand chip...


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2019)

I never knew the switch wasted so much space around the battery. Also 4000+ battery? A Modern 5000 mAh Nokia battery or modern 6000 mAh Samsung battery can easy fit in the same space.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I never knew the switch wasted so much space around the battery. Also 4000+ battery? A Modern 5000 mAh Nokia battery or modern 6000 mAh Samsung battery can easy fit in the same space.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but batteries are not as simple as just mAh.


----------



## hamohamo (Aug 4, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> *cough* Switch Light *cough*


Switch LITE You mean


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 4, 2019)

hamohamo said:


> Switch LITE You mean


Yes, I am retarded.
Yes, I am ashamed.
Yes, I haven't slept for about 3 days.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but batteries are not as simple as just mAh.



Try rereading what I wrote. The newer batteries from Nokia and Samsung are the same size and shape. Yet they have higher mAh. The mAh is how much a charge the battery holds. The only reason to use the older 4000 mAh battery is because of lower cost. I think that’s a shame too. 6000 mAh have been becoming the standard for batteries in many brands of smartphones.


----------



## Condemned87 (Aug 4, 2019)

Then put a Samsung battery into your Nintendo Switch and post the result here, pls.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2019)

hamohamo said:


> Switch LITE You mean



More like 'Switch-Less' or The New & Improved Non UnSwitchable - Since you can no longer attach it to TV, and you can no longer unslide the Joycons, so it really does not have any 'Switch Features' matching the name. - Personally, I think this is just as bad idea as the 2DS was by Nintendo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 4, 2019)

i think everyone only wants to know one thing:

CAN IT BE HACKED?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 4, 2019)

garyopa said:


> More like 'Switch-Less' or The New & Improved Non UnSwitchable - Since you can no longer attach it to TV, and you can no longer unslide the Joycons, so it really does not have any 'Switch Features' matching the name. - Personally, I think this is just as bad idea as the 2DS was by Nintendo.


The 2DS was a good idea. It drastically reduced the cost of the unit and made it more appealing and affordable for families. I knew more young kids with a 2DS than a 3DS.

The Switch mini is going to do the same thing. And It is going to be more appealing to kids because it will have the "mine" factor - kids don't like to share, and it can live in the kid's room as opposed to being an all household item.


----------



## SundayWarrior (Aug 4, 2019)

Buttons without "click" effect now. Like on dualshock 4. I dont like this on handed consoles...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 4, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The 2DS was a good idea. It drastically reduced the cost of the unit and made it more appealing and affordable for families. I knew more young kids with a 2DS than a 3DS.
> 
> The Switch mini is going to do the same thing. And It is going to be more appealing to kids because it will have the "mine" factor - kids don't like to share, and it can live in the kid's room as opposed to being an all household item.


Frankly, I found the 2DS far more comfortable to hold too. Not to mention that the fact that it uses a single display means there are no brightness/colour differences between the "two" screens.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 4, 2019)

No sign of the DP matrix switch chip.


----------



## dave11674 (Aug 4, 2019)

garyopa said:


> More like 'Switch-Less' or The New & Improved Non UnSwitchable - Since you can no longer attach it to TV, and you can no longer unslide the Joycons, so it really does not have any 'Switch Features' matching the name. - Personally, I think this is just as bad idea as the 2DS was by Nintendo.




Typical nintendo fasion 
Release a machine
Wait a year release same machine in a different package/box
Proffit


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 4, 2019)

dave11674 said:


> Typical nintendo fasion
> Release a machine
> Wait a year release same machine in a different package/box
> Proffit



Everyone does this... More or less..


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 4, 2019)

Doesn't look all that interesting to me, to be honest. 3.8V 3570mAh battery. Well, less failure-prone analogue sticks are all I really care about.

I may be one of the few people who are genuinely excited for the Switch Mini because I can't enjoy my regular Switch in handheld mode. I broke my hand in a cycling accident three years ago and I'm having trouble holding heavier objects for prolonged time. I can play my 3DS and even the Wii U gamepad just fine, but with the Switch my hand really starts to hurt after a short while.

Let's hope Nintendo didn't screw this up. If one of the sticks fails, get ready to send your console to repair.
I also hope they let me play my digitally bought games on both consoles (old Switch remains docked for TV play), but with this being Nintendo I have my doubts...

Ok, enough of my rambling for now.

(please be hackable in the future)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> Imho there are other bugs waiting to be put to use (remember  the end of this?), but probably we won't see them until the end of production.
> And if we really need an hardmod to enter ReCoveryMode I don't understand how they are supposed to repair the software-bricked units without extracting the Nand chip...


there will probably be a similar method of entering RCM mode, the exploit came from a bug in the code of RCM mode that allowed signature checks to be bypassed, the "patched" switches can also enter RCM mode, they simply cannot be exploited, i would imagine nintendo have some "new" way of triggering RCM on the switch lite consoles, i would imagine something similar to how the 3DS had NTR booths, i.e if you hold a certain button combo and have a special cart inserted the console will enter RCM mode.....but it depends on if they even care to do board recovery, afaik pretty much any 3DS that went in for repair with a firmware issue was simply swapped out for a new motherboard, they might just prefer to strip the board out, swap it, then send all the dead boards to china to be fixed via test points and have no external way of activating RCM

from what i can see they switch lite is also using the same old analogue sticks, this would obviously be a greater issue if they end up suffering from the same stick drifting issues, as you can no longer just buy a new joy con and would need to either send it in for repair or open the whole console and remove the motherboard etc to swap them out

as for the "better battery life model" here is a better picture of the board,


Spoiler











kinda interested in the internal code names, VALI = switch lite, ODIN = revised original switch

so we have "Odin" and the son of Odin "Váli", funny to see nintendo go with norse mythology code names 

Oh, and another note, is that a 64GB eMMC chip i see on the switch lite, not sure if any mention has been made on the emmc specs of the switch lite, but from what i can make out it seems to be a 64GB chip


----------



## WadsRUs (Aug 4, 2019)

Duo8 said:


> No sign of the DP matrix switch chip.



Nope, which just confirms that there will be no video output if it's placed into a dock.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The 2DS was a good idea. It drastically reduced the cost of the unit



reduced by 50.00 is big price drop to you? Your standards must be really low


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> reduced by 50.00 is big price drop to you? Your standards must be really low



For how cheap the 3DS is, isn't that a big price drop in terms of proportions?


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> For how cheap the 3DS is, isn't that a big price drop in terms of proportions?



the 2ds came out at 199.99 right after the 3ds dropped from 299.99 to 249.99.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> the 2ds came out at 199.99 right after the 3ds dropped from 299.99 to 249.99.



*$130.



 

And now it's even lower, do you want it for $20?


----------



## Xyphoseos (Aug 4, 2019)

What about the nand ?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> What about the nand ?


from what i could see it seems to be a 64gb chip, but that could've be me misreading of the chip number or a sample unit that was submitted with a different sized emmc chip than the consumer model will have

couldn't make out the part number on the "odin" revision (longer battery version) though, picture was too low res, but i would imagine they would probably see it as time to bulk up the 32gb stock memory across the board, if not else but to keep inventory uniform across the models

EDIT: for anyone interested, this seems to be the eemc shown on the FCC unit picture 
https://www.mouser.co.uk/ProductDetail/Toshiba-Memory/THGBMHG9C4LBAIR?qs=HalnxurKHBulFMV94EMW9w==


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 4, 2019)

The photos of the Switch Lite internals may be from a dev console. Those are known to have 64 GB nand in them, so don't take to much stock in that until a confirmed teardown of a retail unit is in the wild.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Apache Thunder said:


> The photos of the Switch Lite internals may be from a dev console. Those are known to have 64 GB nand in them, so don't take to much stock in that until a confirmed teardown of a retail unit is in the wild.


yeah i know, personally i always thought nintendo should just make the jump, especially with the consoles being a new revision, they can kinda make the jump without too many people boohooing too much about only getting 32gb on their original console


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 4, 2019)

I bet that hackers will somehow find a way to connect the Switch Lite to a tv


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I bet that hackers will somehow find a way to connect the Switch Lite to a tv



I think you need an HDMI controller chip on the board for that to work.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I think you need an HDMI controller chip on the board for that to work.



True


----------



## TerminatR (Aug 4, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i think everyone only wants to know one thing:
> 
> CAN IT BE HACKED?



Eventually maybe.

But I want to know something else... why didn't Nintendo just release a switch without the dock at the same price point?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 4, 2019)

TerminatR said:


> Eventually maybe.
> 
> But I want to know something else... why didn't Nintendo just release a switch without the dock at the same price point?


The dock being gone would not shave the price down $100 - so that is not a solution.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 4, 2019)

TerminatR said:


> Eventually maybe.
> 
> But I want to know something else... why didn't Nintendo just release a switch without the dock at the same price point?


They did in Japan.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 4, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The dock being gone would not shave the price down $100 - so that is not a solution.


tbf i doubt the HDMI chip costs them more than a few bucks, and there is the obvious savings gained by using a smaller cheaper LCD, no batteries or bluetooth chips for the joy cons, no rails etc yeah sure nintendo has a significant markup on those "extras" but they could have just left a HDMI chip in there and maybe release a over priced "mini dock" to make up the difference.

the only thing i can think they would likely save on is the HDMI "licensing", but afaik thats only a couple of cents per unit

personally i feel like they simply made the choice to make a very clear distinction between the products rather than any technical/cost reasoning


----------



## x65943 (Aug 4, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> They did in Japan.


Although you only save $47 (not $100) and it lacks the dock, HDMI cable, charging cord and joycon grip.

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...ow-selling-the-switch-without-a-dock-in-japan


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 4, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Although you only save $47 (not $100) and it lacks the dock, HDMI cable, charging cord and joycon grip.
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...ow-selling-the-switch-without-a-dock-in-japan


Huh, it doesn't come with a charger? That's kinda annoying


----------



## raxadian (Aug 4, 2019)

Unpatched old Switchs are gonna become more and more expensive as time goes on.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2019)

switch lite is garbage just like the 2ds


----------



## gameboy (Aug 4, 2019)

A lot of these switch games in Handheld mode are straight up garbage. A switch lite is useless.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 4, 2019)

@ Gamersquest1 you mentioned the code names of switch models funny how Sword/shield is based of Norse Mythology huh  i wonder if that is a constant theme in pokemon now  on another note getting a switch lite not intrested in hacking (and possibly banning) a second unit but from a technical standpoint i feel the switch lite would be the first hack proof console they had and sadly security will only get better


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 4, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> @ Gamersquest1 you mentioned the code names of switch models funny how Sword/shield is based of Norse Mythology huh  i wonder if that is a constant theme in pokemon now  on another note getting a switch lite not intrested in hacking (and possibly banning) a second unit but from a technical standpoint i feel the switch lite would be the first hack proof console they had and sadly security will only get better


yeah im wondering if they will announce the more powerful console revision and go with THOR as the codename


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> the only thing i can think they would likely save on is the HDMI "licensing", but afaik thats only a couple of cents per unit



So far Nintendo has pay out over $1 million for HDMI Licensing for the current Switch model. -- 5 cents per unit, times 20 million units, so its worth it, a penny saved, is a penny earned, and that is just on the hdmi fee.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 5, 2019)

Youtube got the revision. Sorry guys. Data storage is still 32gb.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 5, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Youtube got the revision. Sorry guys. Data storage is still 32gb.



well tbf the 64gb emmc was only shown in the switch lite FCC pictures, but yeah i would guess if they were going to upgrade the storage they would at least announce it


----------



## matias3ds (Aug 5, 2019)

Will Team xecuter have some hacking tools prepared ?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Aug 5, 2019)

32gb...we still living in 2010


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2019)

is it hacked yet?


----------



## Xabring (Aug 5, 2019)

well, this works if there's ever need to repair one.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 5, 2019)

fatsquirrel said:


> 32gb...we still living in 2010



ikr. it’s weird to see Built in storage below 200gb. Than I remember Japan had that earth quake several years back. Scandisk and others lost nan and mmc manufacturing plants. We’d have 500gb at decent prices if it wasn’t for that set back


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 5, 2019)

Wonder how much it costs them to make it, and what's their profit margin


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 5, 2019)

Lets see...

Smaller screen
No HDMI
No joycon dis/connect
And ALL the saving is, is around £100?

Needs to be £139 or £149 unit cost in my opinion.

Just not worth it at £199 when for an extra £70 you can get joycons, dock, straps and a bigger screen.

Not worth it at that price.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 5, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> looks like membrane triggers, I would kill for those on joycons.


Until someone plays kingdom hearts chain of memory's, then they gotta throw the whole switch away (or switch out the l/r or get it repaired)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Valery0p said:


> If a new RCM bug is ever found, I think We'll need an hardmod to enable it?
> But then, how are they supposed to use it for repair?





Kubas_inko said:


> Trust me that another RCM bug (that would allow custom bin to be loaded) will never exist. And yes, we would need some sort of hardmod.
> I have no idea how are these 2 things connected.



That doesn't mean a new exploit won't be found.


----------



## Zumoly (Aug 5, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i think everyone only wants to know one thing:
> 
> CAN IT BE HACKED?



What I wanna know is how the thumb sticks are holding up.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 5, 2019)

https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/ 32gb


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 5, 2019)

Now how will nintendo market the switch and its games after all theyve bragged it to be a family console, use the joycons to play as a family or in a group of friends.

Now comes this and it makes its image now impossible, theyve also fucked up the concept of its games actually requiring you to remove the joycons, yup those titles wont be playable on this system.

Lets also not forget the cheap quality the joycons are and the analogues, now its built in your going to have to return a full console rather than a joycon or even buy a full console rather than a joycon.

This is a very piss poor idea but hey ho all nintendo care about is flogging cheap shit and printing money


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 5, 2019)

mattytrog said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Smaller screen
> No HDMI
> ...



but if you have kids and they each want one (say 3 younglings) 3x200=$600 vs 3x300=$900 (plus games) this is the DS Lite Switch  

what I want to know is why they didn't bring the stripped-down version here like they did in Japan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Not for nothing is the stick still the same or does it look like it's made from different materials now? slowing down the drifting issue to say 3 to 5 years instead of 3 to 5 months


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 5, 2019)

Since there is no hdmi chip included do you think it will be possible to have an external hdmi chip connected through the USB C for video out? I assume a homebrew hack would be needed first.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 5, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> Since there is no hdmi chip included do you think it will be possible to have an external hdmi chip connected through the USB C for video out? I assume a homebrew hack would be needed first.



Software video out may be possible, but takes its toll on the CPU. It worked for the low res N3DS over wireless, but the Switch has a far greater screen resolution.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 5, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> but if you have kids and they each want one


then you buy a single one and use your dad/mom powers to say "you have to share".


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> then you buy a single one and use your dad/mom powers to say "you have to share".



I take it you have zero kids right ? 
because that doesn't work

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Upaluppa said:


> Doesn't look all that interesting to me, to be honest. 3.8V 3570mAh battery. Well, less failure-prone analogue sticks are all I really care about.
> 
> I may be one of the few people who are genuinely excited for the Switch Mini because I can't enjoy my regular Switch in handheld mode. I broke my hand in a cycling accident three years ago and I'm having trouble holding heavier objects for prolonged time. I can play my 3DS and even the Wii U gamepad just fine, but with the Switch my hand really starts to hurt after a short while.
> 
> ...


Thats already allowed just cant be played at the same time. Its in the family share plan you make one the master Switch and the rest slaves under the account 

What sucks is they dont have save data sync across devices something that people should complain for. Holding game data hostage in 2019


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 5, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> I take it you have zero kids right ?
> because that doesn't work


I was a kid once, you know. is not about how well it works, my parents made it work.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I was a kid once, you know. is not about how well it works, my parents made it work.



Kids today are told to call the police on their parents .. lol  true story 

It might work with 2 kids but 3 and more it will be WAR  especially with a hand held


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 5, 2019)

First time I see this avatar fitting so well to the post.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## chartube12 (Aug 6, 2019)

Only Nintendo would put a smaller battery in a revision of a system. Lol


----------



## garyopa (Aug 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> View attachment 175523
> 
> First time I see this avatar fitting so well to the post.



Don't forgot, now the DOCK is not really 'part of Switch system', developers making games, don't have to waste time adding 1080p textures, or joycon support, they can just take their as-is mobile game, port it over, and call it a night, no need to add extra 'switch features', since the Switch Lite has none, its no longer mandatory in the Switch SDK to support 'at home game playing'

Be ready, for flood of 'shovelware' on the eShop, with tons of ported over mobile games, anything on Google Play will soon be appearing on Switch near you.

They may as well just had released Android on the Switch to start with a couple of years ago, instead of wasting all that original effort on developing the Horizon OS.

The only thing missing in Switch Lite is for 4G/5G SIM Card slot, don't worry big 'N' will add that soon enough and call it the New Switch Lite announcement coming soon (next year in July), now more portable to enjoy anyplace, no more will a phone be need to be on you and tethered to your Switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chartube12 said:


> Only Nintendo would put a smaller battery in a revision of a system. Lol



Why have a battery at all, when you at home with Dock, just take it out, forgot the dock also since you got the Switch Lite for your 'on the go playing' and put both of them together, and well remove that screen that is useless when you docked, and call it the Switch Wii....  (your new always at Home Console!) - Don''t worry we will throw in Wii Fit Balance Board with it as bundle, since well you always stuck at home, and not one of those outdoor gamers!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 6, 2019)

garyopa said:


> Be ready, for flood of 'shovelware' on the eShop


what do you mean by ready it's already there! filled with weeb trash and shitty phone port indies


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2019)

Further digging resulted in more photos of the boards, including the board found in the New Switch. The battery is the same, but the CPU is different, codenamed "MODIN", as in modified ODIN. Sadly, the actual die is obscured in the photos.

 

From top to bottom, old Switch (ODIN), new Switch (MODIN) and Switch Lite (VALI).

 *Source (The Verge)*


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Further digging resulted in more photos of the boards, including the board found in the New Switch. The battery is the same, but the CPU is different, codenamed "MODIN", as in modified ODIN. Sadly, the actual die is obscured in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 175569 View attachment 175570
> 
> ...



spawn wave has clear photos in links on his YouTube channel. It’s funny you say the battery is the same as the old. Cause according to spawn wave, the revision is using the slightly smaller battery the lite model uses.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Further digging resulted in more photos of the boards, including the board found in the New Switch. The battery is the same, but the CPU is different, codenamed "MODIN", as in modified ODIN. Sadly, the actual die is obscured in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 175569 View attachment 175570
> 
> ...


they are incorrect, the original switches use NTR-CPU-01/NTR-CPU-02/NTR-CPU-10/NTR-CPU-20 as the original board names, ODIN didn't appear till the FCC filing for the new updated lower battery consumption model afaik, I'm wondering if its simply ODIN was the dev pre-release board name and MODIN is the consumer board marking


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> they are incorrect, the original switches use NTR-CPU-01/NTR-CPU-02/NTR-CPU-10/NTR-CPU-20 as the original board names, ODIN didn't appear till the FCC filing for the new updated lower battery consumption model afaik, I'm wondering if its simply ODIN was the dev pre-release board name and MODIN is the consumer board marking


I can only assume that the boards are named differently for internal testing than they are in consumer models, which isn't uncommon.



chartube12 said:


> spawn wave has clear photos in links on his YouTube channel. It’s funny you say the battery is the same as the old. Cause according to spawn wave, the revision is using the slightly smaller battery the lite model uses.


That's interesting. It would be weird for Nintendo to send incorrect photos to the FCC, although admittedly, the purpose of this is to show off the wireless module, so the retail units likely differ. Now that they're in the wild, I'd trust teardowns of the retail units.


----------



## Rasa39 (Aug 6, 2019)

Interesting, I already found the new white thumbsticks for sale and from the look of it they are official ones (some differences but maybe some parts are new, possibly to prvent/fix drift).
I wonder if the dpad will fit the dpad shells for regular joycons, that way we could get all white button joycons once lite replacement parts become more common.

Not sure how I feel about the membrane triggers, I know that's how Nintendo usually make them, including the pro controller, but I liked the click on the joycon triggers (granted I fixed the spring creak and adjusted the travel). At least they'll last much longer and won't break so easily when kids start dropping lites like there's no tomorrow.

And are those regular rumble modules in the gray modules on either side? At first I thought it might be weights but they're wired to the mother and daughter boards. But they didnt advertise rumble at all did they, just that there was no hd rumble right?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Rasa39 said:


> Interesting, I already found the new white thumbsticks for sale and from the look of it they are official ones (some differences but maybe some parts are new, possibly to prvent/fix drift).
> I wonder if the dpad will fit the dpad shells for regular joycons, that way we could get all white button joycons once lite replacement parts become more common.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the membrane triggers, I know that's how Nintendo usually make them, including the pro controller, but I liked the click on the joycon triggers (granted I fixed the spring creak and adjusted the travel). At least they'll last much longer and won't break so easily when kids start dropping lites like there's no tomorrow.
> ...


nope, those are the speakers


----------



## Rasa39 (Aug 6, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> nope, those are the speakers


Ah right of course, silly me. I was trying to think of what else it could be, the height on them is what threw me off. Thought it might have been low and high rumble in either side (for whatever reason).


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ll have to rewatch the vids I shared. Don’t remember if it was spawn wave or beat’em ups. One then claimed the left and right joy-con colors are now swapped in the neon color back.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 6, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Only Nintendo would put a smaller battery in a revision of a system. Lol





chartube12 said:


> spawn wave has clear photos in links on his YouTube channel. It’s funny you say the battery is the same as the old. Cause according to spawn wave, the revision is using the slightly smaller battery the lite model uses.





Foxi4 said:


> That's interesting. It would be weird for Nintendo to send incorrect photos to the FCC, although admittedly, the purpose of this is to show off the wireless module, so the retail units likely differ. Now that they're in the wild, I'd trust teardowns of the retail units.



Why is everyone so freaking focused on the battery capacity!? This has be covered multiple times in multiple sources:

The battery is the same capacity
Original is 4310mAh, so is the new one
The battery is the same capacity
FCC filing shows the revision having 4310mAh battery
The battery is the same capacity
The video posted by SWM clearly shows the markings on the new battery - read "4310mAh"
The battery is the same cpacity
Nintendo's own website lists both the original and the revision Switch as having 4310mAh batteries
THE BATTERY IS THE SAME ****ING CAPACITY
Give it a rest with the battery, people.


----------



## Rasa39 (Aug 6, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I’ll have to rewatch the vids I shared. Don’t remember if it was spawn wave or beat’em ups. One then claimed the left and right joy-con colors are now swapped in the neon color back.


That was spawn wave, to me they look the same though, blue on the left, red on the right. Are the US versions of the og switch the other way around or was he just wrong about it? Or was he talking about the separate joy-con packs you can buy, those colours are flipped over here but actual switch models both come with a blue left and red right joy-con pair.

Then again we also get a both red pair and both blue pair joy-con packs in the UK, if you're buying just the joy-cons that is, so I'm not quite sure what his point was when talking about the colours.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Why is everyone so freaking focused on the battery capacity!? This has be covered multiple times in multiple sources:
> 
> The battery is the same capacity
> Original is 4310mAh, so is the new one
> ...


Okay buddy, I think some of these people are talking about the switch lite

The New Switch has the same battery yes, The Switch lite does not. 


> It's battery characteristics are 3v8 3570mAh 13.6W
> 
> Source (ffc)
> 
> So the switch lite will actually have less battery time than the new switch.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rasa39 said:


> That was spawn wave, to me they look the same though, blue on the left, red on the right. Are the US versions of the og switch the other way around or was he just wrong about it? Or was he talking about the separate joy-con packs you can buy, those colours are flipped over here but actual switch models both come with a blue left and red right joy-con pair.
> 
> Then again we also get a both red pair and both blue pair joy-con packs in the UK, if you're buying just the joy-cons that is, so I'm not quite sure what his point was when talking about the colours.


Some Switches have the neon colors swapped, before the New switch was released, cause one of my buddies had right red, left blue, and I had Vice-versa


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Why is everyone so freaking focused on the battery capacity!? This has be covered multiple times in multiple sources:
> 
> The battery is the same capacity
> Original is 4310mAh, so is the new one
> ...


Uhm... Relax? We don't have a time machine, I haven't seen any proper teardowns before I made that post. The thing literally just came out, it will take some time before everyone catches up.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhm... Relax? We don't have a time machine, I haven't seen any proper teardowns before I made that post. The thing literally just came out, it will take some time before everyone catches up.



spawn wave did a tear down. He says the battery in the revision is the smaller one. I guess it’s possible he mistakenly thought the original battery was bigger than it actually is. Bad mistake to make considering he opened both units right in front of us in the video I shared.i guess he misspoke.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 8, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> they are incorrect, the original switches use NTR-CPU-01/NTR-CPU-02/NTR-CPU-10/NTR-CPU-20 as the original board names, ODIN didn't appear till the FCC filing for the new updated lower battery consumption model afaik, I'm wondering if its simply ODIN was the dev pre-release board name and MODIN is the consumer board marking


Retail Erista boards are labeled HAC-CPU-xx. Retail Mariko boards are labeled HAD-CPU-xx. ODIN-CPU-Xx (second x being a number) appear to be for (pre-launch?) Erista EDEVs. MODIN-CPU-Xx appear to be for (pre-launch?) Mariko EDEVs. VALI appears to be for Switch lite dev units. I'm guessing retail lite boards will be HDH-CPU-xx.

Edit: added retail Mariko board


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 8, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Retail boards are labeled HAC-CPU-xx. ODIN-CPU-Xx (second x being a number) appear to be for (pre-launch?) Erista EDEVs. MODIN-CPU-Xx appear to be for (pre-launch?) Mariko EDEVs. VALI appears to be for Switch lite dev units. I'm guessing retail lite boards will be HDH-CPU-xx.


XD yeah your right, i just knew it was the normal switch code name, i mixed up the "NTR" code from DS with the HAC from the switch 

so NTR-CPU-01 would be from the original DS 

but on the note of the second x being a number, it would actually be both X's are different numbers, they increase the singles digit for minor revisions to the board, and the tens digit if they make a major revision


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> XD yeah your right, i just knew it was the normal switch code name, i mixed up the "NTR" code from DS with the HAC from the switch


It's not uncommon for evaluation boards to have completely different, usually much cooler-sounding names. I mean, how cool would it be to rock a Nintendo Nitro?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not uncommon for evaluation boards to have completely different, usually much cooler-sounding names. I mean, how cool would it be to rock a Nintendo Nitro?


i want a ULTRA 64!!!!!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 11, 2019)

The Switch Lite does not actually Switch.


----------

